# Behringer mic2200 set up settigs?



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok,first off guys I'm 90% done with my sub boxes I built and trying to figure out how to set up my mic2200 for testing.I got it off ebay and it didn't come with a manual,so I've been looking at the PDF owners manual and I'am confused:doh: Connection from AVR>rca splitter>rca to 1/4 TS>mic2200 imputs and from mic2200>1/4 TRS>EP2500. I have no idea what knobs and buttons to push or turn to get this sounding right.Out of the six knobs,which one do I need to set for an 18hz HPF and which ones do I leave twards the left? Whats buttons to push on and which ones do I leave off?? Anybody with any knowlege of the mic2200 in their system please help,I'm trying to get this:hsd: going on by tomarrow.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Page 13 - The “Low Cut” button engages the HPF. The “Frequency” knob to the left of it selects the desired frequency. Also, make sure the “Mike/Line” switch is set for “Line.”




> Connection from AVR>rca splitter>rca to 1/4 TS>mic2200 imputs and from mic2200>1/4 TRS>EP2500.


Since you’re using the HPF, I would recommend using only one channel of the 2200, not both. The potential problem is, if you don’t have both HPF’s set perfectly dead-on, you’ll get some cancellation from the mismatched filters conflicting with each other. If the 2200 was digital it would be fine, it would be easy to set both filters precisely. But you just can’t do that with analog. The two potentiometers might not even be precisely identical.

So: AVR -> 2200 (pick a channel) -> EP2500. You don’t even need a splitter going into the EP. Just set it for “parallel mode” and it’ll drive both channels with single input.


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah,nothing like wasting money.Ok,whitch dip switch do I need to change to have the EP run in parallel? Man I thought I had this all figured out.Thanks alot,I will try this out.
EDIT: I searched and came across a thread were you helped someone else out with my same question


----------

